# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  RAR file के बारे में

## ojhacws

महोदय 
             windows 7 में गेम लोड करने के बाद RAR फाइल run कैसे करूँ?

----------


## Loka

> महोदय 
>              windows 7 में गेम लोड करने के बाद RAR फाइल run कैसे करूँ?


विनरार winrar का सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करें

----------

